# Frequency of Fountain Cleaning?



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello, all! I have a quick question: How soon after a thorough cleaning does your cat's water fountain need another? Ours needs one about once a week it seems (even the motor which I use toothpics and Q-tips to clean). Also, how often do you change the charcoal filter?

Thanks!


----------



## Silverbelle (Jul 11, 2005)

I clean mine every 3-4 days, with the q-tips as well. I change the filter about every 2 weeks. I can't stand to see anything floating in there and my girl won't drink out of it if it goes longer than 4 days. She will play in it and get water everywhere however.....

I was actually considering getting a second one and just having one clean and ready because even though it is not terribly time-consuming I dread cleaning it.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

About once a week. The filter every 2-3 weeks, depending on when it seems dirty.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I clean once a week, alternating a rinse and wipe one week with a thorough washing in hot water and dish soap the next. Each week I take apart and clean the pump, though, as water flow is impaired rather rapidly with a gunked-up pump. I don't use a filter because I fill the fountain with filtered water, and the primary purpose of the filter is to condition the water.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I clean it out about once a week.


----------



## Sashka (Jan 7, 2005)

I take it apart and clean it once and week and replace the filter weekly.


----------



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

I clean mine every 3 days and clean the pump every week, i replace half of the water everyday, i use bottled water so i don't use the filter at all, i have two for one cat so cleaning is not critical for me.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

What fountain does everyone who has posted actually use? I don't find my pump gets that clogged up and I have 4 cats using it. I do rinse the filter every day though when I change the water. I have a Hagen CatIt dome


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

I have the Drinkwell, and have only one cat. I take apart the Drinkwell once a week and hand wash in dish soap very thoroughly every part, and I rinse the filter in VERY HOT water. I replace the filter once a month-- even though the instructions say they can last for 6-8 weeks, mine seem to not last that long. The Drinkwell gets pretty icky by the end of the week.. I would imagine I would have to wash it much more as I add more cats to the household.


----------

